# Sticky  Official Kimber Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav Kimbers (you own) here!


----------



## Arizona Desertman




----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice!

Quite the collection.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Quite the collection.


Thank You!

Out of all those Kimber's the only one that isn't worth shit is the Solo. It just doesn't work PERIOD and jams with just about anything you feed it. Which is too bad as the gun is well made, a great size for deep concealment and feels good in my hand. I think that Kimber stopped making them. Which is all well and good. I guess they learned from their mistake and replaced it with the EVO which is a great little gun, feeds, fires and ejects anything I've put through it. I don't know what happened with them? When I bought mine there was quite a few of them around in the local stores in my area. Now they are few and far between.

Kimber makes so many different styles of 1911's that it's hard to keep up with them. My favorite is the RCP II. It's just such a neat smooth little gun. I bought it used and had it cerakoted in two different shades of desert sand. You can carry this thing all day and not even know that it's there. This one was the only one I'd ever seen around except for in pictures. I'm guessing that the previous owner got rid of it because there are no sights? Just a milled trough that runs the length of the top of the slide. The gun shoots great and has been 100% reliable. 









Before









After


----------



## ks1




----------



## MPDC69

Scratches and all, carried, not coddled. Totally reliable and accurate.


----------



## Dr Arkham

Love this gun


----------



## Stealth .45

Custom TLE II, the only Kimber I've ever owned. There's so many Jam-O-Matic stories out there 
that I always stayed away from them, but this one seems fine. (so far)


----------



## Lisa93

full (1).jpeg




__
Lisa93


__
2 mo ago












  








full.jpeg




__
Lisa93


__
2 mo ago












  








full.jpeg




__
Lisa93


__
2 mo ago


----------



## Shipwreck

Lisa93 said:


> full (1).jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Lisa93
> 
> 
> __
> 2 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Lisa93
> 
> 
> __
> 2 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Lisa93
> 
> 
> __
> 2 mo ago



Nice collection!


----------



## Lisa93

Shipwreck said:


> Nice collection!


Thank You. They are some of my favorites..


----------

